# Youngest Age to separate?



## BunnyHop (Jan 25, 2012)

My NZW doe has the snuffles and I'd like to separate her from her litter as soon as they are weaned. What age  can I safely remove them from mom? I am used to waiting till about 6 weeks old before they go into the grow out pens but would like to have them apart as soon as they can because of the snuffles - even though I have been informed that the babies may have contracted it from mom already.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

The babies HAVE contracted it. You'll need to cull all the litter. Hopefully you use these as meat rabbits.

However, if you choose not to, you can start weaning the largest of the litter at 4 weeks and the others at 5 weeks.


----------



## BunnyHop (Jan 25, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> The babies HAVE contracted it. You'll need to cull all the litter. Hopefully you use these as meat rabbits.
> 
> However, if you choose not to, you can start weaning the largest of the litter at 4 weeks and the others at 5 weeks.


I'm just having a difficult time culling her and the whole litter.  
She looks worse today and we just got back from the vet I'll have someone cull them for me.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a littler like that. She had sniffles bad one day so I took them all away at 3 weeks old and left one just to help her dry up. The others did fine but the one that I left in there one additional day passed away.  I took her to the vet and she got better. Try to take them away before culling. Just keep them away from other bunnies and wash their cage every evenings, you can even ask the vet for a supplement to put in the babies water to help their immune system.

Good luck!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 25, 2012)

BunnyHop said:
			
		

> I'm just having a difficult time culling her and the whole litter.
> She looks worse today and we just got back from the vet I'll have someone cull them for me.


If these are meat rabbits, wait until they're 8 to 10 weeks old and then butcher and eat them. You can eliminate the mother at 5 weeks. Just don't use them for breeding stock and make sure you keep them away from other rabbits.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

I am sorry that you are going thru this....as someone who experienced it myself, I understand. I lost my ENTIRE herd (24 rabbits) last year because I was unwilling to cull. At the end of three months, I ended up losing them all anyway. If I had to do it again, I would have culled the does and their kits immediately. Then, bleach the heck out of everything and wait to see if any more of your rabbits come down with it. I cannot stress this enough. We tried treating with Tylan, we tried weaning early, we did everything possible and still lost them all. I know it really stinks, but trust me, do it now....it won't get any easier. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## BunnyHop (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I had to have her and the kits put down last night. She had a very difficult time breathing and looked in pain. The kits were not fed that morning too, leading me to believe that she can no longer handle it.  I have another doe who could have fostered but in the end, I thought about the welfare of the rest of the herd


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. You made the right decision though.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 26, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> Sorry for your loss. You made the right decision though.


x2

I know its hard........ I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 27, 2012)

BunnyHop said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone, I had to have her and the kits put down last night. She had a very difficult time breathing and looked in pain. The kits were not fed that morning too, leading me to believe that she can no longer handle it.  I have another doe who could have fostered but in the end, I thought about the welfare of the rest of the herd


{{{hugs}}} It IS hard, but you did the right thing. You are protecting the rest of your herd. You will need to watch the rest of them carefully to spot any symptoms early, just in case any of them were exposed.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

Sometimes the right decisions are the hardest ones.


----------

